# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] PDF & Outlook Automation Problems in Excel for Mac - Run-time error 75

## aglawrence

Hi Everyone,

I have just 'upgraded' to a MacBook Air 2018 from my Windows 10 PC.  All my macros are written just for windows.  

I have found the following Ron de Bruin article, which has been very helpful so far:

https://www.rondebruin.nl/mac/macmai...utlook2016.htm

However, I have run into a problem with the 'Test Code in the Workbooks' section about half-way through the article, specifically when testing with the MacOutlookWithExcel2016PDF.xlsm workbook.

When I run the macro which is designed to test-create a PDF and attach it to an email in Outlook, I get the following error:

Run-time error '75': Path/File access error

Can anyone help me with this?  I have been trying for hours without success, but I am thinking/hoping that this might be a common problem for users attempting to create PDFs using VBA??

Any advice or tips appreciated, aside from 'get rid of the mac'! It was a custom build and I can't send it back (I checked).....

Andy

----------


## rorya

First question, did you copy the script file as specified?

----------


## aglawrence

> First question, did you copy the script file as specified?



Yes, I did copy the script file as specified.

----------


## rorya

Which line causes the error?

(I guess you don't have a copy of Windows and Excel that you can set up either with Boot Camp or a VM program like VirtualBox or Parallels?)

----------


## aglawrence

Thanks for your reply.  given the issues I encountered trying to reconfigure everything for MacOS, I decided to Boot Camp the machine and just stick with Windows 10.

----------

